# pro-bitz any good?



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all I have had a search on here but cant find much about this,
Pro-Bitz tuning chip box for Fiat Ducato which is on ebay number 400057921058 and its only £99 has anyone got one, are they any good? They seem very cheap all the other ones I have looked at have been a lot more and Im not sure they are worth it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Buy cheap buy twice

The only way you can get your engine tuned is by taking it to a tuner and getting it done to your engine otherwise you risk knackering it (or achieving nothing for your money)

A new engine will be around 8k if it all goes wrong.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Agreed! A false economy to do it yourself unless you know what you are doing.


----------

